# manifold torque



## JWISSINGER12 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have searched all over the internet for the torque specs for my 2000 Nissan frontier 3.3l v6/ I need to know what the specs are for the exhaust manifold nuts and studs??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

21-25 ft/lbs. You can find torque specs and other info in the free repair guides available at Autozone.com. All you need to do is register an e-mail address.


----------

